# What is the current situation in Reynosa, Tamaulipas?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, I have seen in the news recently about a lot of problems in Nuevo Leon, but I am trying to find out what is the current situation in Tamaulipas? I am wondering because my fiance is going to be traveling through the state into Reynosa next week. I am very worried about him traveling there. He will be traveling during the daytime however. Please anyone with any info it would be much appreciated, and hopefully ease my anxiety, Thanks so much guys!! :confused2:


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I would avoid that area right now. The Plaza got pretty hot the last week and there are still some blockades being reported in certain areas. I live in Nuevo Leon and Tam disturbs me more than any state in Mexico after the whole San Fernando incident. It may be a beautiful drive, but I would cross in Laredo (even though that is still Tam) before I would Reynosa. I have a coworker here in MTY that has relatives in Reynosa and they told him to stay clear for a few weeks. Not to get you worried, but just wanted to give you a word of caution.


----------



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

Lorij said:


> Hi, I have seen in the news recently about a lot of problems in Nuevo Leon, but I am trying to find out what is the current situation in Tamaulipas? I am wondering because my fiance is going to be traveling through the state into Reynosa next week. I am very worried about him traveling there. He will be traveling during the daytime however. Please anyone with any info it would be much appreciated, and hopefully ease my anxiety, Thanks so much guys!! :confused2:


Hi Lori;
We passed through Mon. Didn't see anything out of the ordinary except for the "tope del Infierno" on the Victoria by-pass(after the 2nd semaforo).
Daryl


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Lorij said:


> Hi, I have seen in the news recently about a lot of problems in Nuevo Leon, but I am trying to find out what is the current situation in Tamaulipas? I am wondering because my fiance is going to be traveling through the state into Reynosa next week. I am very worried about him traveling there. He will be traveling during the daytime however. Please anyone with any info it would be much appreciated, and hopefully ease my anxiety, Thanks so much guys!! :confused2:


We and a number of friends use the SLP to Ciudad Victoria route but continue on to Los Indios(south of Harlingen) rather than Reynosa in Tamaulipas. We have all noticed a lot more checkpoints and the return of significantly more truck traffic since the drop following the San Fernando discoveries.

So far, no issues. Latest crossing about 10 days ago.
I know that RVGringo touts the new bypass around Reynosa so he might have more specific info.


----------



## Deendah (Jun 22, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> We and a number of friends use the SLP to Ciudad Victoria route but continue on to Los Indios(south of Harlingen) rather than Reynosa in Tamaulipas. We have all noticed a lot more checkpoints and the return of significantly more truck traffic since the drop following the San Fernando discoveries.
> 
> So far, no issues. Latest crossing about 10 days ago.
> I know that RVGringo touts the new bypass around Reynosa so he might have more specific info.


Commenting on the Reynosa crossing:coming from the north down 281 we pass through Pharr and take the Pharr bridge into Mexico. Once you come out of Mexico customs it's 1/4 mile to the 1st overpass. Keep going south or straight (THIS IS PART OF the Reynosa by-pass, I think) This road will circle south and west and join 97 south. You will be looking for San Fernando signage. Upon entering 97 it's a short distance to 'Red-Green light' check-point.
Daryl


----------

